# It's all going wrong



## VanessaHart (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, but I just need to let off steam and know some of the wondeful people on here will understand ompletely 

Since I found out I was pregnant in November everything seems to have gone wrong. I spent weeks battling between morning sickness and my blood sugar only to have a miscarriage at Xmas and must say I felt cheated, amongst many other emotions.

Having hospital treatment removed what was physically there but the hypos continued and caused me to black out the day after surgery so I now have a broken elbow as well.

We're going to try again for another baby soon but at the moment I can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. I know it's there... just a little way off.

Sorry for the rant, but thanks for listening x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about all that you have been through  I hope that you recover your health and strength very soon.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Vanessa.

Sorry to hear what you've been through. You're bound to be feeling a lot of emotions, mainly from grief and the turmoil of hormones I should think.

Maybe we can help you to get your diabetes a bit more settled when you feel ready to tackle it to give you the very best chance for next time.

I hope you can find that light very soon.

Rob


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your miscarriage..

It takes does take a little time for your hormones to settle back to normal, your emotional feelings as you come to term with your loss, and your broken elbow will also impact on your blood glucose control, as your come to terms with your loss and your elbow mends your control will start to settle down a lot more...

It's time for pampering yourself a bit, and give it a little time you find your light at then end of the tunnel..  And when you decide you ready to try again keep in mind that 1-5 females miscarry with their first pregnancy but go onto have a normal and perfectly health baby...

I lost twins at 5 months first time I was pregnant, should have seen my now ex-husband face when my gp explained the above then expanded with often females who miscarry the first time go on to have large families, he's sat their looking at me knowing that he's married to number 8 out of 9 kids and my mum miscarried her first baby

I went onto have 3 babies, I didn't suffer the horrendous morning sickness that I suffered with the twins, and no major probs with the pregnancies


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 2, 2012)

So sorry for what you have been through. My aunt lost her first baby 4 months pregnant. 

She now has a little girl who is one today and is a right cutie pants. She had quite good pregnancy with her.

It is harder with diabetes.

Just get your self well and fix that elbow.

Will look out for good news from you.
xx


----------



## margie (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear all that you have had to contend with, I hope that by posting here you have managed to process some of your emotions.

I suspect you have the feelings over your baby and those over your diabetes and it erratic nature swirling around and it is hard to see the wood for the trees. 

Have you and your OH shared your feelings over the loss and fears for the future with one another? Doing so may help you support each other. If that is too difficult have a chat with your Dr or see if you can get some grief counselling. I know that some hospitals would offer that in the circumstances. 

(PS you don't need to formally answer these questions just putting them there for you to think about)


----------



## Medusa (Feb 2, 2012)

sorry to hear that you have had such a horrid time, the hormones are bound to be playing havoc with your already tested emotions and the sugars too, hope things settle down shortly for you, big hugs


----------



## Copepod (Feb 2, 2012)

Can you let the broken elbow heal before trying for another baby? Don't want to go into any more detail, but I would have thought that conceiving with a broken elbow would be uncomfortable to put it mildly?!?

Plus, a miscarriage is never easy to deal with, so you need to take some time for yourself and your partner to heal, mentally / physically / spiritually. As Margie suggests, there are places / people to seek out grief counselling, and Ellie Jones has explained that a miscarriage doesn't necessary mean future miscarriages, nor huge families, unless you want!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hope you are ok & wishing you both some good luck.


----------



## VanessaHart (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll say one thing about this forum, the support is always amazing.

The elbow is on the mend and i'm feeling more stable but the sugars are still eratic. I'm seeing my consultant on Monday so I'm sure he'll be able to help 

I'm very lucky, my husband and family have been fantastic and I couldn't wish for better. as for counselling, I find it really difficult to talk, but the advice from friends and what I've found online has continued to encourage me.

Hopefully my future posts will be more positive.

Thanks again all x


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 4, 2012)

Glad your doing better.

Lifes about ups and downs The downs are bad now but make the ups even better xx


----------

